# Postfix - Cannot send mail outside my ISP and strange email

## mihochan

Hi,

I'm trying to get postfix running. At the moment, it only sends 

email within my ISP.

Further more, the email reply addresses are strange.

I get something like,

	user@.domain.name

I suspect the two problems are related. Any ideas?

Tom

----------

## vicay

 *mihochan wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get postfix running. At the moment, it only sends 
> 
> email within my ISP.
> ...

 

Hello, 

Please show the output from 'postconf -n' und some

logs from your postfix. So it should be much easier

to find what the problem is  :Smile: 

Best regards

vicay

----------

## BackSeat

What is myorigin set to in /etc/postfix/main.cf? And what is relayhost set to?

BS

----------

## mihochan

Here is the output of postconf -n 

```

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

home_mailbox = .maildir/

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mydomain = acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au

myorigin = $myhostname

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

relayhost = mail.aardvark.net.au

```

Note, I picked the domain by working out what it was from my dynamically assigned IP address.

A sample from the logs. In the first line the pppd is down. 

```

Nov  2 23:52:29 [postfix/qmgr] 55B6E3F8DD: to=<brhorsfall@softhome.net>, relay=none, delay=1658, status=deferred (Name service error for name=mail.aardvark.net

.au type=MX: Host not found, try again)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 0CC9E3F8D7: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=1440, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 114933F903: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=1522, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 1962F3F63E: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=1448, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 3F99D3F8CD: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=544, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 4D0823F8E5: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=1440, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 55B6E3F8DD: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=555, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 567193F8F7: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=1448, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 83F2E3F8FD: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=1452, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] 9922B3F8DF: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=1442, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] A11A43F8F1: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=553, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:49 [postfix/qmgr] AAA423F8EB: from=<tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>, size=864, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Nov  3 00:25:59 [postfix/smtp] 114933F903: to=<brhorsfall@softhome.net>, relay=mail.aardvark.net.au[203.22.251.5], delay=3250, status=sent (250 2.0.0 gA2DQxT11

554 Message accepted for delivery)

Nov  3 00:26:00 [postfix/smtp] 1962F3F63E: to=<brhorsfall@softhome.net>, relay=mail.aardvark.net.au[203.22.251.5], delay=3793, status=sent (250 2.0.0 gA2DQxT11

555 Message accepted for delivery)

Nov  3 00:26:00 [postfix/smtp] 4D0823F8E5: to=<brhorsfall@softhome.net>, relay=mail.aardvark.net.au[203.22.251.5], delay=3540, status=sent (250 2.0.0 gA2DQxT11

556 Message accepted for delivery)

```

----------

## mihochan

Here are the headers from a mail message sent via mutt,

```

Return-Path: <tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>

Received: from michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au (dialup-151.54.194.203.acc04-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au [203.194.54.151])

   by aardvark.ozdial.net.au (8.11.6/linuxconf) with ESMTP id gA3NeWT05867

   for <thomas_bevan@aardvark.net.au>; Mon, 4 Nov 2002 10:40:32 +1100

Received: by michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au (Postfix, from userid 1000)

   id E6CAE58286; Mon,  4 Nov 2002 10:39:29 +1100 (EST)

Date: Mon, 4 Nov 2002 10:39:29 +1100

From: "Thomas L. Bevan" <tom@.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>

To: thomas_bevan@aardvark.net.au

Subject: test2

Message-ID: <20021103233929.GA28717@michiko>

Mime-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain;

  charset=us-ascii

Content-Disposition: inline

User-Agent: Mutt/1.4i

X-MailScanner: Found to be clean

X-MailScanner-SpamCheck: not spam, SpamAssassin (score=-4.6, required 5,

   SPAM_PHRASE_00_01, USER_AGENT, USER_AGENT_MUTT)

Status: R 

X-Status: N

X-KMail-EncryptionState:  

X-KMail-SignatureState:  

```

----------

## vicay

 *mihochan wrote:*   

> Here are the headers from a mail message sent via mutt,
> 
> ```
> 
> Return-Path: <tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>
> ...

 

Hello again,

The  line

```

From: "Thomas L. Bevan" <tom@.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>

```

in your mail is not created or changed by Postfix.

it gets typically created by the mail-user agent (in your case

mutt). Maybe you have a typo here?

At the moment your hostname seems to get prepended to your 

domainname, when you are sending mail. Is this your intention?

```

Return-Path: <tom@michiko.acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au>

```

If not, set 

```

myorigin = $mydomain

```

in your main.cf. (I hope, that acc10-dryb-mel.comindico.com.au is

a valid domainname).  :Smile: 

It looks, that you use a dialup System. It might be a good idea

to prevent postfix from trying to send mail via smtp while being offline.

this can be accomplished by the main.cf entry

```

defer_transports = smtp

```

When you dial in you can change this setting in your ip-up script

by executing postconf

```

postconf -e defer_transports=

```

and

```

postconf -e defer_transports=smtp

```

in your ip-down script

Best regards

vicay

----------

